# Not Sure Where To Put This..Dog Ate Neurontin



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I have neurontin, 300mg, for my old dog Duke. I had one, wrapped in cheese, ready to go for him when my young dog Brandy snatched it off the counter and ate it. She weighs perhaps 35-40 pounds. She is 10 months old. I had thoughtlessly put the cheese wrapped pill down to answer the door, and *slurp* it was gone when I got back. She is the only counter surfer, so it was her. Other dogs not around.

I thought I wouldn't be worried, figured she would just sleep it off. Now that she has gotten drowsy, I AM worried and it is way too late to induce vomiting, administer charcoal, etc.

I know I have a bunch of folks here who take this drug. Is there anything I should be watching out for over the next 12 hours or so? I keep waking her and watching her breathing, she is passed out right next to me. Not a large dose, but of course she has never taken anything like it before. Breathing is normal, just a sleepy pup right now.

Obviously can't afford a vet if I don't need one, and not sure what she would do anyway after all this time. 

I will cross post this to the pets forum, too.

Thank you in advance for any thoughts, other than :doh: was that stupid of me.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I wouldnt worry too much about it. Your doggy will have a nice nap, and most likely wake up hungry in a few hours.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Call the poison control center. They get calls about things like this all the time. I'm a pharmacist, and chances are your dog will be OK, but it doesn't hurt to ask.

The nationwide phone number is 1-800-222-1222.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Hadn't even thought of poison control, thank you!

YH, she is one passed out doggie.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I would just keep an eye on her and intervene only if something's obviously wrong. Did you call your Vet to ask? I'm pretty sure they hear this type thing a lot.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

And let us know what Poison Control says.

They get more calls regarding animals than they do for people.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Becky, there is a wide margin of dosing. DS has taken 1200 mg TID since he was 14 years old. Dog should just sleep it off. I'd just watch out for too dep a sleep. She should be OK. How big is Duke in comparison?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Duke is about twice her weight. 

She was sleepy, but already is back to mischief. I think I will just keep an eye on her for now. Any bigger dose, I might have had a problem.

I knew eventually she would get into something with that incessant counter surfing.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Most it probably done was relieve the head ache from you bothering the poor critter :grin:


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Considering Brandy's, uh... Brandiness, I have to laugh. Hey, now you know what to do when she's driving you up one wall and down the other. :lookout:


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Jen, my DH said the same, lol.


----------

